# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  A bit concerned

## Brett

George has had two prolapses in the last month or so. The second one I'm taking care of today-usually what happens is I give her a sugar water bath, her butthole contracts, and everything's just peachy. These have happened since I started feeding her Dubia roaches-is it possible that she just has a lot of trouble pooping them out? I found a bunch of little exoskeleton pieces in her water, which kinda backs up this little theory. I'm starting to worry about her. Any thoughts, questions, comments?

----------


## Carlos

Hi Brett!  Had same problem when feeding adult male dubias to a Pacman.  Trying now to limit feeding only freshly molted ones and problem went away.  Read here another option is to remove wings and legs, but I'm not into that  :Smile:  .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> George has had two prolapses in the last month or so. The second one I'm taking care of today-usually what happens is I give her a sugar water bath, her butthole contracts, and everything's just peachy. These have happened since I started feeding her Dubia roaches-is it possible that she just has a lot of trouble pooping them out? I found a bunch of little exoskeleton pieces in her water, which kinda backs up this little theory. I'm starting to worry about her. Any thoughts, questions, comments?


Have you ever had a fecal exam for this frog? If not then you need to. Most Prolapsed intestines are caused by intestinal parasites.

----------


## Brett

Alright I'll get a fecal exam done. Isn't it possible to do a fecal at home?

----------


## Carlos

> Alright I'll get a fecal exam done. Isn't it possible to do a fecal at home?


Unless you have access to a quality binocular microscope (they are expensive); it's probably cheaper to get them done at local veterinary or online.  If interested you can read this article to get an idea of what is involved: Frog Forum - How to do Fecal Exams .  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------

